

The anatomy of a startup, illustrated - pankratiev
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2011/05/05/the-anatomy-of-a-startup-illustrated/

======
jgroome
Blogspam. Original here: <http://www.focus.com/images/view/57338/>

~~~
pankratiev
Actually, I submitted link to the original post
[http://www.focus.com/fyi/small-business/tech-startups-
expose...](http://www.focus.com/fyi/small-business/tech-startups-exposed/) but
somebody killed it.

